# Bluescreen Probleme



## Randydator (29. September 2019)

Hey!

Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen einen komplett neuen Pc mit folgenden Komponenten gebaut:

Prozessor:        AMD Ryzen 5 3600

Grafikkarte:      RTX 2060 Ventus 6G OC

RAM:               Ballistix Sport LT BLS2K8G4D26BFSEK

Mainboard:      MSI B450 Gaming Plus

Netzteil:           Corsair TX650M

 

Dazu eine HDD aus dem Pc, den ich davor hatte:

TOSHIBA DT01ACA100

 

Und eine eine Woche nach dem gebauten Pc dazugekaufte SDD:

WDC WDS240G20A-00JH30 

 

Ich habe beim Aufbau die neuste Bios Version geflashed und alles funktionierte.

Beim Benutzen habe ich von Nvidia die Treiber für die Grafikkarte direkt von der Seite heruntergeladen und alle anderen nötigen Treiber habe ich von dem MSI APP Manager und der Live Update 6 App herunterladen lassen. Wie bereits gesagt habe ich eine Woche nach dem Aufbau noch eine SSD gekauft und habe die HDD komplett formatiert und Windows neu per Media Creation Tool und USB Stick auf der SSD installiert. Alles funktionierte soweit. Beim benutzen kam es dann aber mehrmals zu Bluescreens. Oft bei etwas aufwändigeren Spielen. Habe mir das Programm WhoCrashed heruntergeladen und es machen lassen. Unten angehängte Bilder zeigen das Ergebnis (mit noch mehr Crashen, die neuer sind). Danach habe nach ein bisschen Googeln gedacht, dass es vielleicht am RAM liegt und Memtest mit den Standart Tests laufen lassen. Dabei kam aber kein einziger Fehler heraus. Aber als ich einen Stresstest für den Ram ausführte, kam nach ~5min auch ein Bluescreen. Ich habe daraufhin das neuste Windows Update installiert und den Grafikkartentreiber neu installiert. Das hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Ich habe ebenfalls das Western Digital Dashboard heruntergeladen und in dem Programm den S.M.A.R.T Test gemacht, aber auch dort schien alles zu funktionieren. Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr, was ich noch tun könnte, weswegen ich hier diesen Forum Beitrag schreibe. 

 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir aushelfen!


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2019)

Moin,

 

check mal, ob der RAM auch in den richtigen Slots steckt. Ansonsten klingt es danach, als hätte einer der Riegel, oder alle, einen Schmiss.

Bei der CPU hättest du übrigens locker RAM mit höherer Taktung nehmen können 3200-3400er bspw. 

Dein spezieller Speicher ist übrigens nicht in der Liste der Unterstützen beim Board aufgeführt - das muss nichts bedeuten, kann aber ggfs. auch einen Einfluss haben.

 

Gruß


----------



## Randydator (30. September 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!

 

Schon mal danke für schnelle Antwort. 

Ich habe ja auch wegen dem Dump Files schon den Ram verdächtigt, aber ein paar Dinge daran würden mich stören. Einerseits weisen die Dump Files nach meiner Googleei darauf hin und ich habe auch bemerkt, dass der Arbeitsspeicher im Task-Manager generell nie über 49% geht, wenn ich z.b aufwändige Spiele spiele, was sehr auffällig ist.

Andererseits dachte und denk mir immer noch, dass Memtest86 und der Windows Ram Speichertest ja Fehler produziert hätten. Den Windows Test hatte ich auf Standardeinstellungen laufen lassen und bei Memtest hatte ich 5 Durchläufe eingestellt. Und wenn ein Riegel oder ein ganzer Ram Stick nicht funktionieren würde, hätte eines der Programme ja zumindest einen Error ergeben. Aber es kam beides mit 0 Fehlern heraus. 

 

Werde den Ram nochmal genau nach Motherboard Anleitung neu einsetzen, wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass ich ihn in die richtigen Slots gesteckt habe. Wenn das Problem besteht, würde ich die Sticks mal einzeln testen und mit anderem Ram von einem Freund probieren, um jegliche Fehler auszuschließen.

 

Wenn ich aber irgendwas über die Tests nicht verstehe, was meine Verwunderung erklären würde, würde ich mich auf eine erneute Antwort freuen!


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2019)

Die Tests sagen über physische Probleme nicht viel aus, beispielsweise wenn die Riegel im falschen Slot stecken, oder noch besser: Nicht richtig drin stecken. Letzteres kann bspw. zu deinem Problem mit der minimalen Auslastung führen. Ich hatte übrigens auch schon mal das Problem, dass ich, obwohl ich 100% sicher war, mit dem Media Creation Tool aus versehen die 32bit statt 64bit-Version von Windows (damals noch 7) installiert hatte. Gibt es das bei 10 überhaupt noch?


----------



## MikolajPL (1. Oktober 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> obwohl ich 100% sicher war, mit dem Media Creation Tool aus versehen die 32bit statt 64bit-Version von Windows (damals noch 7) installiert hatte. Gibt es das bei 10 überhaupt noch?


Es existiert tatsächlich auch eine 32-Bit-Version von Windows 10:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows_10#Systemanforderungen
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/15056/windows-32-64-bit-faq


----------



## DerTypOhneNase (2. Oktober 2019)

wenn die Riegel im falschen Slot stecken
 


 

Was soll dann sein? In seinem Setup geht nicht hervor ob er zwei RAM Module benutzt.

Und wenn schon, dann nutzt er den RAM im Single Channel anstatt Dual Channel. Dass wird keine Bluescreens verursachen sondern nur die Performance verringern. 

 

 

@Threadersteller

Deaktiviere mal die Auslagerungsdatei. 

Windows + R -> SystemPropertiesAdvanced -> Erweitert -> Leistung/ Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Ändern -> Harken aus Auslagerungsdateigröße für alle Laufwerke automatisch verwalten -> Keine Auslagerungsdatei. -> Neustart

 

Dann einmal Memtest laufen lassen.

 

Gruß


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2019)

DerTypOhneNase schrieb:


> Was soll dann sein? In seinem Setup geht nicht hervor ob er zwei RAM Module benutzt.
> 
> Und wenn schon, dann nutzt er den RAM im Single Channel anstatt Dual Channel. Dass wird keine Bluescreens verursachen sondern nur die Performance verringern.


 

Ich habe nur Vorschläge gemacht, keine Behauptungen aufgestellt. Bitte den Ball mal flach halten.


----------

